# 67 lemans body and frame



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

im just about done strippin my lemans and im not using my body and fame. want to no if anybody is interested in it.it was in an accident and the the rear driverside frame rail is bent along with the front passenger frame rail. it doesnt look bad. looks like it can be pulled strait no prob. the body took a little more damage. driver side quarter is crumped. no fenders or doors and im keeping the glass. didnt put it in parts 4 sale section yey cause i didnt take pics yet. willl b in there soon. just giving you guys a heads up if anyone is interested. car is on long island. thanks guys


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i wish it wasnt so far away. did it come with air conditioning?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

no but the car im building now did and im not useing it. the new car has a chevy 350 in it and it doesnt have any of the a/c parts hoses, comp, exc. just the core of the fire wall.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, I NEED a rear seat lower part! Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

IM NOTUSEING ANYOFTHE INTERIOR FROMTHE NEW CAR. it thattealgreen color.the rears eat looks in deceant shape.if u want give me a call so u can take a look at it.illim u my number.


----------

